# Any midnorth coasters ?



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Ppl's

Was wondering if anyone say from around northhaven/Laurieton through to forster or so is keen for a yak session of those places or anywhere in between with weather permitting of course. Looking at either saturday arvo or anytime sunday. I can travel to you or u can head my way ...no probs here. Just be great to meet a few more local yakkers and possibly for some future trips. At this stage im only stickin to lakes..rivers...creeks..etc . Anyway let me know and we might be able to organise something....though i will be going regardless...somebody try and stop me :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday T curve, there is a trip from another forum to glenbawn dam this weekend (north of muswelbrook). But i know myself and flyrod will be there and thier will probably be more from this forum if your interested.

I'll be there Friday leaving Sunday.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mate, I am in Bonny Hills near Port Macquarie and would be happy to catch up for a paddle.

Am thinking of going off Lake Cathie beach this Saturday apparently the snapper are on, of course depending on weather.

Otherwise might go Laurieton put in at the small swimming area in town near the boat ramp, or go to Port and head up Limeburners.

Would be good to catch up, would love to hit Wingham for those big bass at some stage too.

Am keen to meet up anywhere around the coast, as I have only been living here for 4 weeks.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

bugga, i gotta work


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Dave,

sounds awesome....love my bass fishing to but unfortunately its just that little bit to far out of way this weekend and will have to stick a bit closer to the pad !! Anyway, hopes you get a few 

Hi Matt,

No doubt we will have plenty of occasions to hit the water now that you know i got me Yak, so anytime your up for it, just yolla  and yer we could organise something next time you drop into work !!

Hi Dan,

Wow, nice photo album, looks like you have done some paddling and be great to have a paddle with someone with some know how!! Have you decided on your mission for the weekend yet ? weather i guess eh? I dont think im ready to do the ocean thing yet  but anything else you mentioned im up for. If i pm you my mobile, did you wanna just give us a ring when you know what your doing and we can go from there as i can come up and meet you. Only thing is im at work till 2pm tomorrow and dont know if that is a problem for you but im free all day sunday. And anytime you want to head my way for a bash whether its in any of the estuaries (lots of nooks and crannies) or up wingham for Bass, drop me a pm!!

Cheers
adrian


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha...there onto us :shock: ...Young Martin has been pestering me to take it for a spin, so he has been out everyday since i brought it home...lol. So wont be long and we will have another yakker amongst us !!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Matt, yer he had a ball..lol...got a nice flatty (40cm) or so and a few bream not quite on the mark. I took it for a spin this arvo up dawson river. The conditions couldnt have been any better, pity about the fish though, they were way off the chew, hmm where to go in the morning :roll:

Hi Arpie,

More the merrier i say and ill have a go at any thing with fins, done my fair share of blackfishing to in my time, mainly the manning, just have to dust the rod off  . Im still waiting to hear from Dan from bonny hills about tomorrow morning, but if that falls through and your up for a session, just leave a post or pm regarding time and place, otherwise im off on a solo mission :twisted:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Sure was a top day..i ended up heading out to scotts creek (oxley island) for a paddle...pretty quiet, lots of small bream and a few flatties. Seen some big bream chewin the floating racks...actually you could hear them a mile away, but soon split soon as you threw a line at them and thats if you didnt catch a rack :roll: As for the blackies, doing it from the kayak will be the first for me also, but done plenty from walls, jetties and stink boats etc. Ill keep my eye out for some weed, bound to be plenty either on oxley or mitchells island.


----------

